# Floss - Blue Cream Persian that sadly has HCM



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*









Floss - Blue Cream 1 year old (on 20/04/12)
She is adorable bless and full of fun and very affectionate

Floss has a grade 4 heart murmur (H.C.M) Many of you will remember my Freddie , she is just the same. Although I didn't have Freddie for a long time I wouldn't have missed the years and months we had.

She is very well and not on any medication and has just been spayed and has come out of the surgery fine. If you could give this little girl a very loving home for the rest of her life please contact us.

( Please do your research on H.C.M before you contact us)

Here are links to useful information on her condition Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (HCM) in cats and Cardiomyopathy in cats

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*

http://www.animallifelineuk.org/for...1-Floss-Blue-Cream-Persian-that-sadly-has-HCM


----------

